# Help TCD652160 image



## Neo827

I'm in need for a TCD652160 image. Hard drive crapped out, wonderful clicking sound. I cannot pull the image off the dead hard drive. Any help would be great


----------



## ThAbtO

Need an image? Don't PM me. :)


----------



## Paul Reger

I need an image for a TCD652160 too. Hard disk crapped out for me too.


----------



## ThAbtO

Paul Reger said:


> I need an image for a TCD652160 too. Hard disk crapped out for me too.


Sent.


----------



## Paul Reger

Thank you!!! Got it.

Does anyone know the mean time before failure for tivo hdd's? They seem to crap out a lot.


----------



## HerronScott

Paul Reger said:


> Thank you!!! Got it.
> 
> Does anyone know the mean time before failure for tivo hdd's? They seem to crap out a lot.


Haven't had any issues with the 2 S1's, 2 S3's and 2 HD's that we've had which were all still working after 7-8 years. Our Roamio Pro is coming up on 3 years.

Scott


----------



## chriskern97

I need an image for a TCD652160 as well. System is starting to freeze. Bought a new HD, but need image. Any help out there? Thanks.


----------



## ThAbtO

chriskern97 said:


> I need an image for a TCD652160 as well. System is starting to freeze. Bought a new HD, but need image. Any help out there? Thanks.


Sent.


----------



## techjap

Hello everyone, I also need an image for a TCD652160. System is stuck at starting up and rebooting. Appears to be a bad HD but need image. Please and thank you!


----------



## Paul Reger

I sent a private message.


----------



## ThAbtO

techjap said:


> Hello everyone, I also need an image for a TCD652160. System is stuck at starting up and rebooting. Appears to be a bad HD but need image. Please and thank you!


Sent.

Please do not request multiple times in different threads.


----------



## ThAbtO

Paul Reger said:


> I sent a private message.


Private messages do not get your requests, especially if its to the wrong person.


----------



## kmurchison

I need an image for a TCD652160. System won't boot and volume headers are corrupt so I can't make a backup. I'm using MFSLive if it makes a difference. Thanks and Happy Holidays


----------



## ThAbtO

kmurchison said:


> I need an image for a TCD652160. System won't boot and volume headers are corrupt so I can't make a backup. I'm using MFSLive if it makes a difference. Thanks and Happy Holidays


Sent an WinMFS image. Instructions always included.


----------



## kmurchison

ThAbtO said:


> Sent an WinMFS image. Instructions always included.


Thanks!


----------



## dlmerchant

ThAbtO said:


> Sent an WinMFS image. Instructions always included.


I'm looking for an image for a TCD652160 as well. Merry Christmas, everyone!


----------



## ThAbtO

dlmerchant said:


> I'm looking for an image for a TCD652160 as well. Merry Christmas, everyone!


Sent.


----------



## Jvo

Can someone please send an TCD652160 image to me. I've had the GSoD for more than a day. Thanks


----------



## ThAbtO

Jvo said:


> Can someone please send an TCD652160 image to me. I've had the GSoD for more than a day. Thanks


Sent.


----------



## Jvo

thank you-


----------



## TheMike

If anyone could send me a tcd652160 image and possibly a copy of winMFS I would be forever grateful


----------



## ThAbtO

TheMike said:


> If anyone could send me a tcd652160 image and possibly a copy of winMFS I would be forever grateful


Sent.


----------



## Duerb

Hello, have a TCD652160 with 1TB but unit is having problems booting and sometime just shuts down. Want to try a new HD and not copy the old image.
Can someone direct me to obtaining a new image? Thanks


Also WINMSF, the links I've found are either gone or seem to be embedded with a virus according to Malwarebytes.


----------



## ThAbtO

Duerb said:


> Hello, have a TCD652160 with 1TB but unit is having problems booting and sometime just shuts down. Want to try a new HD and not copy the old image.
> Can someone direct me to obtaining a new image? Thanks
> 
> Also WINMSF, the links I've found are either gone or seem to be embedded with a virus according to Malwarebytes.


Sent. Suggest you shut down the virus programs.


----------



## Duerb

ThAbtO said:


> Sent. Suggest you shut down the virus programs.


 I sincerely appreciate your prompt response to my request. I believe I found the issue, my fan had stopped operating and the restarts seem to have been heat related.


----------



## Dennis Kidwell

Could I please have a copy of a TCD652160 image and winMFS please?


----------



## ThAbtO

Dennis Kidwell said:


> Could I please have a copy of a TCD652160 image and winMFS please?


Sent.


----------



## Dennis Kidwell

Thank you


----------



## tvofan

Could I please have a copy of the TCD652160 image? Thank you.


----------



## ThAbtO

tvofan said:


> Could I please have a copy of the TCD652160 image? Thank you.


Sent.


----------



## tvofan

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.


Thank you very much, ThAbtO!


----------



## JJC4545

Good evening!! Thanks for the add! I to need a copy of the image file for the TCD652160. I upgraded from the standard 160GB drive to a 2TB drive about 4 years ago and now getting the S03 error and it is stuck on the Green screen loop now. Hoping I can revive my Series 3 HD as it works perfectly other than the drive crapping out. Let me know if someone can help me out. Thank you.


----------



## ThAbtO

JJC4545 said:


> Good evening!! Thanks for the add! I to need a copy of the image file for the TCD652160. I upgraded from the standard 160GB drive to a 2TB drive about 4 years ago and now getting the S03 error and it is stuck on the Green screen loop now. Hoping I can revive my Series 3 HD as it works perfectly other than the drive crapping out. Let me know if someone can help me out. Thank you.


Sent.


----------



## JJC4545

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.


Thank you ThAbtO!! So far so good. No more S03 while trying to load or Green Screen. It's loading the 10-20 min Program info now, so it's looking much better! I'll let y'all know how it goes and if I may need additional help. Thanks again!


----------



## JohnL88

Could I please have a copy of a TCD849300 image and winMFS please?


----------



## ggieseke

JohnL88 said:


> Could I please have a copy of a TCD849300 image and winMFS please?


A. WinMFS doesn't work on anything later than Series 3 TiVos.
B. Roamios and Bolts auto-format any drive up to 3TB, so there aren't any images.


----------



## Paul_paul

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.


I would also love a copy of the image for TCD652160. I tried re-imaging from my own created (not-so-clean) truncated backup and it quickly ended up in the S03 error. Would like to try from a clean image. Thanks!


----------



## Mrkrowely

can i get a TCD652160 image from somewhere, my 2nd HDD crapped on me on my now 11 year old Tivo HD >.<

Thank you


----------



## ThAbtO

Mrkrowely said:


> can i get a TCD652160 image from somewhere, my 2nd HDD crapped on me on my now 11 year old Tivo HD >.<
> 
> Thank you


Sent.

You would need to check the capacitors on that aging power supply.


----------



## Mrkrowely

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.
> 
> You would need to check the capacitors on that aging power supply.


Thank you.
Yeah I Visually checked, everything looks good with the capacitors. I was having a clicking noise in the HDD, and even when I hooked it up to GParted Live it was erroring out when trying to detect the drive, >.<

If only I'd had google drive back in 2010 or so when I upgraded the HDD the first time I wouldn't need another new image >.<

Update, TYVM, I got everything going great, I didn't even have to do a reset on the system either!

Btw, in case anyone in the future is looking at this, this is the HDD that I bought and used without any issues at all.
https://www.bestbuy.com/site/wd-blu...rd-drive-for-desktops/5638723.p?skuId=5638723


----------



## dffish

Could I also please have a copy of the TCD652160 image? Thank you.
Dave


----------



## ThAbtO

dffish said:


> Could I also please have a copy of the TCD652160 image? Thank you.
> Dave


Please do not Multiple post.

Sent.


----------



## cyntax01

Hi, hoping you could share TCD652160 and TCD746320?
Their hard drives go... but these babies won't quit! (2007 and 2010 lifetimes)
thanks in advance.


----------



## ggieseke

746 image sent.


----------



## ThAbtO

cyntax01 said:


> hoping you could share TCD652160


Sent.


----------



## bbent

I wonder if someone could send me a TCD652160 image? Sure would appreciate it?

Regards,
bbent


----------



## ThAbtO

bbent said:


> I wonder if someone could send me a TCD652160 image? Sure would appreciate it?
> 
> Regards,
> bbent


Sent.


----------



## ozcan13

Hi,

My first post here. The HD on my Tivo just died. So I also need an TCD652160 image and WinFMS if possible. Thank you very much in advance.

Ozcan


----------



## ThAbtO

ozcan13 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My first post here. The HD on my Tivo just died. So I also need an TCD652160 image and WinFMS if possible. Thank you very much in advance.
> 
> Ozcan


Sent.


----------



## pez34

Can I also get an image for the* TCD652160 *from a helpful soul?

Thanks much!


----------



## ThAbtO

pez34 said:


> Can I also get an image for the* TCD652160 *from a helpful soul?
> 
> Thanks much!


Sent.


----------



## pez34

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.


Thanks so much!


----------



## Duerb

pez34 said:


> Can I also get an image for the* TCD652160 *from a helpful soul?
> 
> Thanks much!


Hello, just got home but it looks like someone sent you the image. 
Best of luck!


----------



## TimSmith

I'm in a similar situation. WinMFS cannot create a backup and I think it's because the disk is corrupt. Could someone send me an image for *TCD652160 *as well?


----------



## ThAbtO

TimSmith said:


> I'm in a similar situation. WinMFS cannot create a backup and I think it's because the disk is corrupt. Could someone send me an image for *TCD652160 *as well?


Sent.


----------



## TimSmith

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.


Thank you!

Hard drive just arrived today and my plan is to install tomorrow.


----------



## Rick_

Hello. Could someone please share an image for TCD652160? 
Thank you!


----------



## ThAbtO

Rick_ said:


> Hello. Could someone please share an image for TCD652160?
> Thank you!


Sent.


----------



## Rick_

Thank you so much!


----------



## RexD

Hi,

Can an image for TCD652160 also be shared with me?

Thanks!


----------



## ThAbtO

RexD said:


> Can an image for TCD652160 also be shared with me?


Sent.


----------



## RexD

Thank you!


----------



## ROMAN1

Needing a Christmas Miracle. Seems time has come for my trusty TCD652160 to have issues booting up. System is stuck at starting up and rebooting every hour or two of use. Guessing bad HD . I could really use an image for the TCD652160. Might someone be able to share with or send one to me please? Thank you!

Roger


----------



## ThAbtO

ROMAN1 said:


> I could really use an image for the TCD652160.


Sent.


----------



## Apopticdvr

Long time lurker
now I'm sad
Both my TCD652160's
have gone bad

I should would appreciate an image for TCD652160. Please and thanks very much!!!


----------



## ThAbtO

Apopticdvr said:


> I should would appreciate an image for TCD652160. Please and thanks very much!!!


Sent.


----------



## ROMAN1

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.


Thanks very much!!


----------



## sbrain

Hello - I'm here, hat in hand, hoping some kind soul can send me a link to an image for TCD652160. I have an older image but when I restore that one, I get error S02 at the end of the "Getting setup info" screen.
Thanks!


----------



## ThAbtO

Do "Clear Program Info & ToDo List", or "Clear & Delete Everything"

The older image has guide data that is too old, so it needs to be cleared out.


----------



## John Garnett

Like many before me my lifetime Tivo Hd hard drive has died. The model number is TCD652160. An image would be most appreciated. Thank you very much.


----------



## ThAbtO

John Garnett said:


> Like many before me my lifetime Tivo Hd hard drive has died. The model number is TCD652160. An image would be most appreciated. Thank you very much.


Sent.


----------



## NobleHeretic

I would appreciate an image for a TCD652160. Thanks much.


----------



## ThAbtO

NobleHeretic said:


> I would appreciate an image for a TCD652160. Thanks much.


Sent.


----------



## dscncarter

Glad to see this thread still active. I need the TCD652160 image. Thanks!


----------



## ThAbtO

dscncarter said:


> Glad to see this thread still active. I need the TCD652160 image. Thanks!


Sent.


----------



## Dav Sugarman

dscncarter said:


> Glad to see this thread still active. I need the TCD652160 image. Thanks!


What is the image? I have a premiere and would share image if I can. Also looking for another unit so I can fix it.


----------



## ThAbtO

Dav Sugarman said:


> What is the image? I have a premiere and would share image if I can. Also looking for another unit so I can fix it.


The image needs to match the model or it won't work.


----------



## Dav Sugarman

Hi, do you mean a TCD 46320 Hard drive won't work in a TCD652160 TIVO if they are both Premiere Series4? Also what part holds the "lifetime" information? Thanks for sharing your knowledge. I bought a second unit with goal to just be able to send recordings to another part of house. Figured I can find a broken one with lifetime and use one I bought non-lifetime for parts to put in broken.


----------



## ThAbtO

Dav Sugarman said:


> Hi, do you mean a TCD 46320 Hard drive won't work in a TCD652160 TIVO if they are both Premiere Series4? Also what part holds the "lifetime" information? Thanks for sharing your knowledge. I bought a second unit with goal to just be able to send recordings to another part of house. Figured I can find a broken one with lifetime and use one I bought non-lifetime for parts to put in broken.


TCD746320 is a Series 4 Premiere.
TCD652160 is a Series 3 
Lifetime is not on the Tivo units themselves. They are on your account at tivo.com. Lifetime or monthly, or yearly service subscriptions are linked to the Tivo service number of the Tivo units.


----------



## EWagz

By chance could I get the image and WinMFS for my Series 3 HD, model TCD652160?
I so appreciate any help you can provide to all of us.
Thank you,


----------



## ThAbtO

EWagz said:


> By chance could I get the image and WinMFS for my Series 3 HD, model TCD652160?
> I so appreciate any help you can provide to all of us.
> Thank you,


Sent.


----------



## EWagz

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.


Got it ThAbtO.
Thank you so much for this. Now I get to try & save my Tivo.


----------



## kklayman

TiVoholic by the bay, could you also send me the winMFS image? Much appreciated.


----------



## ThAbtO

kklayman said:


> TiVoholic by the bay, could you also send me the winMFS image? Much appreciated.


Can't do that without knowing your model.


----------



## TK-421

Could I get the image and WinMFS for my Series 3 HD, model TCD652160?

Thanks


----------



## ThAbtO

TK-421 said:


> Could I get the image and WinMFS for my Series 3 HD, model TCD652160?
> 
> Thanks


Sent.


----------



## Misiu0123

Could send me a TCD648250B image and possibly a copy of winMFS? My HDD gave out and I am stuck in the loading screen. (Not a power supply issue). Thanks.


----------



## ThAbtO

Misiu0123 said:


> Could send me a TCD648250B image and possibly a copy of winMFS? My HDD gave out and I am stuck in the loading screen. (Not a power supply issue). Thanks.


Sent.


----------



## Misiu0123

Thank you. You are awesome!


----------



## gtstephenson

I need an image and winMFS tool for TCD652160. 
Thanks very much.
Tom S


----------



## ThAbtO

gtstephenson said:


> I need an image and winMFS tool for TCD652160.
> Thanks very much.
> Tom S


Sent.


----------



## Peter Ngolovoi

Could I get the image and WinMFS for my Series 3 HD, model TCD652160?


----------



## ThAbtO

Peter Ngolovoi said:


> Could I get the image and WinMFS for my Series 3 HD, model TCD652160?


Sent.


----------



## _tyler_

@ThAbtO can I please have the image and MFS for TCD663160? Thank you! I saw earlier in the thread that instructions included. Assuming they are still included. Gotta love helpful communities like this!


----------



## ThAbtO

_tyler_ said:


> @ThAbtO can I please have the image and MFS for TCD663160? Thank you! I saw earlier in the thread that instructions included. Assuming they are still included. Gotta love helpful communities like this!


Australian Tivo is not in any of our libraries.


----------



## _tyler_

ThAbtO said:


> Australian Tivo is not in any of our libraries.


My mistake! It is actually a TCD652160. Same enclosure as the Aussie model. I think I copied the wrong model when I was double checking on Wikipedia, because I misremembered and thought it was Series2. Not to mention it's in the thread title...


----------



## ThAbtO

_tyler_ said:


> My mistake! It is actually a TCD652160. Same enclosure as the Aussie model. I think I copied the wrong model when I was double checking on Wikipedia, because I misremembered and thought it was Series2. Not to mention it's in the thread title...


Sent.


----------



## Aging Tech

Could I please also get an image for a TCD652160, and WinFMS. Would old cloning software such as Acronis True Image also work?
Thanks!


----------



## ryanj

Hi! Would I also be able to get the image and WinMFS for my Series 3 HD, model TCD652160? Thank you so much!


----------



## ThAbtO

Aging Tech said:


> Could I please also get an image for a TCD652160, and WinFMS. Would old cloning software such as Acronis True Image also work?
> Thanks!





ryanj said:


> Hi! Would I also be able to get the image and WinMFS for my Series 3 HD, model TCD652160? Thank you so much!


Sent.


----------



## ryanj

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.


Thank you!! Worked great


----------



## Aging Tech

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.


I have imaged two different WD hard drives, which I checked beforehand with WD Diagnostics software and were found to be good drives. I even re-imaged the original drive, which was repaired by the WD Diag program, and I still can't get past the Powering Up screen. I've looked at the power supply, and it appears to be OK. All lights come on when powering up - RJ-45 LEDs, front panel power LED, etc. A couple of times, I even got format lights on the front panel to light, and was able to change the format from 480i to 1080i (the format of choice for my PC monitor). Occasionally, I even get the front panel yellow light to flash when using the remote, but nothing past that. Any other suggestions would be appreciated, or should I just be resigned that this one can't be fixed?


----------



## jmbach

Aging Tech said:


> I have imaged two different WD hard drives, which I checked beforehand with WD Diagnostics software and were found to be good drives. I even re-imaged the original drive, which was repaired by the WD Diag program, and I still can't get past the Powering Up screen. I've looked at the power supply, and it appears to be OK. All lights come on when powering up - RJ-45 LEDs, front panel power LED, etc. A couple of times, I even got format lights on the front panel to light, and was able to change the format from 480i to 1080i (the format of choice for my PC monitor). Occasionally, I even get the front panel yellow light to flash when using the remote, but nothing past that. Any other suggestions would be appreciated, or should I just be resigned that this one can't be fixed?


Just because the power supply looks good, does not mean it is. Try powering the drive with an external source while the TiVo boots. If ot boots, it is your power supply. If it does not boot, then it could be the power supply or the motherboard.

One other thought is to use a new SATA cable as they have been known to go bad as well.

What drives are you using.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## ThAbtO

What model drive are you using?? Most use too much power than the dinky power supply can supply to the drive and main board. Also, the max is 2TB that model can handle.


----------



## russ97

Hi,

I have a 652160 and HD finally gave it up. Shame on me for not grabbing an image earlier.

If anyone could share and image with me that would be really appreciated.

If there is an MFSLive image/file kicking around that would be awesome too. I have been trying to use winmfs but have been getting an "error writing media inode 0" error.

Thanks,
Russ


----------



## dishnub

Could somebody please send me a TCD652160 image and possibly a copy of winMFS? My HDD gave out and I am stuck in the green screen. Also, can you please send me instructions on how to image a 1TB drive using image since I have never done this before?


----------



## ThAbtO

dishnub said:


> Could somebody please send me a TCD652160 image and possibly a copy of winMFS? My HDD gave out and I am stuck in the green screen. Also, can you please send me instructions on how to image a 1TB drive using image since I have never done this before?


Sent.


----------



## cornicho

Hi,
May I get the TCD652160 image? TivoHD is stuck in the green screen reboot loop 
Thank you.


----------



## Kingboo2314

Hello. I need an image for the TCD648250. I get stuck on a gray screen and I just bought a 1tb hard drive.


----------



## ThAbtO

cornicho said:


> Hi,
> May I get the TCD652160 image? TivoHD is stuck in the green screen reboot loop
> Thank you.


Sent.


----------



## cornicho

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.


Many Thanks!


----------



## no0BsCEnE

I need the image for the series 3. I have the same model as above. Never done this before so any help would be appreciated


----------



## ThAbtO

no0BsCEnE said:


> I need the image for the series 3. I have the same model as above. Never done this before so any help would be appreciated


Please confirm your model number.


----------



## jtc242

Need a TCD652160 image for winmfs please


----------



## no0BsCEnE

Series 3 TiVo model #tcd652160


----------



## ThAbtO

jtc242 said:


> Need a TCD652160 image for winmfs please





no0BsCEnE said:


> Series 3 TiVo model #tcd652160


Sent.


----------



## jtc242

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.


Thanks. Do you have an MD5SUM or similar for the file? I just want to make sure it didn't download funny. I am getting an "error writing to target drive! Restore Failed!"


----------



## jtc242

jtc242 said:


> Thanks. Do you have an MD5SUM or similar for the file? I just want to make sure it didn't download funny. I am getting an "error writing to target drive! Restore Failed!"


I was able to get it working, I had to run the file in compatibility mode "vista".


----------



## cornicho

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.


Got the tbk file, followed the instructions but at restore tivo drive, I get "Not a valid backup file!".
Re-verified that I really have a 652, redownload the tbk, run winmfs as admin & vista compatible, still get the same error.
I happen to have my own tbk from when I upgraded to 2TB (but I suspect it is corrupted already as I got BSOD prior to upgrade) and that one restores without any problem.
Any idea on how to fix?
Thanks.


----------



## ThAbtO

cornicho said:


> Got the tbk file, followed the instructions but at restore tivo drive, I get "Not a valid backup file!".
> Re-verified that I really have a 652, redownload the tbk, run winmfs as admin & vista compatible, still get the same error.
> I happen to have my own tbk from when I upgraded to 2TB (but I suspect it is corrupted already as I got BSOD prior to upgrade) and that one restores without any problem.
> Any idea on how to fix?
> Thanks.


It usually happens when you are using the wrong version of WinMFS (9.3f)


----------



## A113

When I sat down tonight to find an image for my parents TCD652160, I was totally expecting to have to resurrect a 3 year old thread to find it. To my amazement, there are people asking every few days.

If I may also request imaging instructions, it would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## ThAbtO

A113 said:


> When I sat down tonight to find an image for my parents TCD652160, I was totally expecting to have to resurrect a 3 year old thread to find it. To my amazement, there are people asking every few days.
> 
> If I may also request imaging instructions, it would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thank you.


Sent.


----------



## A113

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.


Thank you for the speedy response!


----------



## jtdt

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.


Have been away for some time! If anyone could send me a tcd652160 image and possibly a copy of winMFS I would be forever grateful


----------



## ThAbtO

jtdt said:


> Have been away for some time! If anyone could send me a tcd652160 image and possibly a copy of winMFS I would be forever grateful


Sent.


----------



## Charleyhorsed

I am in the same boat, needing a tcd652160 image and a copy of winMFS. Thanks for all your support.


----------



## ThAbtO

Charleyhorsed said:


> I am in the same boat, needing a tcd652160 image and a copy of winMFS. Thanks for all your support.


Sent.


----------



## Jpk516

Hi There! I'm also looking for a TCD652160 image. I already have WinMFS, but the internal HD failed. If you could PM it to me that would be fantastic. Thank you so much for the support and help


----------



## ThAbtO

Jpk516 said:


> Hi There! I'm also looking for a TCD652160 image. I already have WinMFS, but the internal HD failed. If you could PM it to me that would be fantastic. Thank you so much for the support and help


Sent.


----------



## Jpk516

Fantastic. Thank you so much!


----------



## JOHN SCOTT

I'm needing a tcd652160 image and a copy of winMFS. Thanks in advance


----------



## ThAbtO

JOHN SCOTT said:


> I'm needing a tcd652160 image and a copy of winMFS. Thanks in advance


Sent.


----------



## JOHN SCOTT

Thanks, received both files. Created new drive and was back up in running in no time.


----------



## posimosh

I also need the image for a 2TB drive in a TCD746320. Thanks!


----------



## ggieseke

posimosh said:


> I also need the image for a 2TB drive in a TCD746320. Thanks!


Sent.


----------



## posimosh

Thanks.


----------



## wesintexas

I have a TCD652160, looking for an image and winmfs.

I'm impressed with your responsiveness ThAbtO. Keep up the great work.


----------



## ThAbtO

wesintexas said:


> I have a TCD652160, looking for an image and winmfs.
> 
> I'm impressed with your responsiveness ThAbtO. Keep up the great work.


Sent.


----------



## jlarosa1

I am also looking for the TCD652160 image and winmfs. Would you be so kind as to send to me also please? Thanks


----------



## ThAbtO

jlarosa1 said:


> I am also looking for the TCD652160 image and winmfs. Would you be so kind as to send to me also please? Thanks


Sent.


----------



## m.thomas

So I am a newb on here, please be gentle. I stumbled across this forum as I am having an issue with my TCD-652160 Tivo. It's been working fine until two days ago. It started pixellating(spelling) real bad. I checked all the connections and decided to reboot the Tivo before the football games started. When I plugged it back in, the green light on the front panel started blinking and the screen stayed black without startup. In doing some research it sounds like either the power supply or the hard drive but I think it's the hard drive because of the pixels. I also read that I can switch the HD but I need to format it and load it with something which I thinks is the image everyone is talking about here, however, I am also unsure about the WinMFS and what its used for. Iffen someone could enlighten me, I would be forever indebted. One other thingy is that I have a lifetime membership and replacing the HD would do what to the membership?
Thanks in advance


----------



## ThAbtO

Its a common issue for the capacitors in the power supply fail and not make it supply sufficient power for proper operation. It will affect the hard drive and MB. Pixelation is not usually from the hard drive.


----------



## m.thomas

Thanks for such a quick response ThAbt0. So you think its the power supply? Is there a way to check it?


----------



## ThAbtO

Just looking at the capacitors will look normal. they are aged and should be replaced.


----------



## jlarosa1

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.


Thank you so much. Worked great


----------



## magic801

I'm a newbie here as well. If anyone could send me a tcd652160 image and a copy of winMFS it would be much appreciated.


----------



## ThAbtO

magic801 said:


> I'm a newbie here as well. If anyone could send me a tcd652160 image and a copy of winMFS it would be much appreciated.


Sent.


----------



## eh919

My TCD652160 decided to stop working after too many years. I suspect the hard drive, so I would like to try replacing the drive. Could someone send me a copy of the image file? Thanks very much.


----------



## ThAbtO

eh919 said:


> My TCD652160 decided to stop working after too many years. I suspect the hard drive, so I would like to try replacing the drive. Could someone send me a copy of the image file? Thanks very much.


If you haven't replaced the capacitors in the power supply, do that first. Then replace the hard drive.


----------



## eh919

Thanks ThAbtO. That makes sense. I will need to order the capacitors. Is there a good source for those? In the meantime, would it be possible to get a copy of the image file?


----------



## ThAbtO

Until you get the capacitors replaced, it will cause issues with the new drive as well as the Tivo may not boot.


----------



## william_f

Hi all, can someone please provide the image and tools to resurrect my TCD652160? Thank you & appreciate it. 

I upgraded it to 500GB years ago so familiar with what's required. Unfortunately didn't keep the original drive.


----------



## ThAbtO

william_f said:


> Hi all, can someone please provide the image and tools to resurrect my TCD652160? Thank you & appreciate it.
> 
> I upgraded it to 500GB years ago so familiar with what's required. Unfortunately didn't keep the original drive.


Sent.


----------



## william_f

Thank you, really appreciate that. I had a lifetime subscription on this DVR and just remembered it records antenna digital too.


----------



## LordRaiden

Hello,
I'm hoping someone can help me with an image for a 65800. My current drive died so can't copy it. Thanks!


----------



## ThAbtO

LordRaiden said:


> Hello,
> I'm hoping someone can help me with an image for a 65800. My current drive died so can't copy it. Thanks!


Sent.


----------



## LordRaiden

Thanks for the help you're a life saver!


----------



## jlarosa1

I also have a TiVo Roamio Plus. Can a new drive be used and setup with winmfs the same as a Tivo HD? If so, can someone supply the disk image so I'll have it on hand please? Also, can I use winmfs with the Roamio to back it up myself? Can someone supply the steps do make a backup please?

I just want to be prepared for the future when the inevitable disk failures occur!

Thanks


----------



## ThAbtO

jlarosa1 said:


> I also have a TiVo Roamio Plus. Can a new drive be used and setup with winmfs the same as a Tivo HD? If so, can someone supply the disk image so I'll have it on hand please? Also, can I use winmfs with the Roamio to back it up myself? Can someone supply the steps do make a backup please?
> 
> I just want to be prepared for the future when the inevitable disk failures occur!
> 
> Thanks


Roamio does not require an image put on a drive because it can self-format drives up to 3TB (under v20).
WinMFS does not work on Tivo Series 4 (Premiere) and above. Series 4 was the last models that require image implanted on a new drive for it to work.


----------



## jlarosa1

ThAbtO said:


> Roamio does not require an image put on a drive because it can self-format drives up to 3TB (under v20).
> WinMFS does not work on Tivo Series 4 (Premiere) and above. Series 4 was the last models that require image implanted on a new drive for it to work.


Thanks for the answer.


----------



## dorian_garson

I'd greatly appreciate an image for a TCD652160!

The TiVo was completely dead. I bought a brand new power supply for it (easier than replacing the capacitors!) and now it turns on, but it's stuck on Powering Up. My PC can't read the 14-year-old HD, so I'm assuming that's dead.

I'm guessing a WD Red 2Tb would work well? https://www.amazon.com/Red-2TB-Internal-Hard-Drive/dp/B07PGWXQCM


----------



## ThAbtO

Be careful which drives you can use. Not all WD Red drives are not the same. 

That drive you linked will not work because its a SMR (Shingled Media Recording). You need CMR (WD20EFRX) or 1TB (WD10EFRX). 2TB is the max This series can handle.


----------



## dorian_garson

ThAbtO said:


> You need CMR (WD20EFRX) or 1TB (WD10EFRX). 2TB is the max This series can handle.


Thanks for the save!

I switched my order and grabbed the WD20EFRX.

I sure would love to get the ISO for a TCD652160 so my 80yo mom-in-law can TiVo like it's 2007 again.


----------



## ThAbtO

dorian_garson said:


> I sure would love to get the ISO for a TCD652160 so my 80yo mom-in-law can TiVo like it's 2007 again.


Sent.


----------



## brycepowell

Anyone have an InstantCake image for TiVo HD?


----------



## ThAbtO

No, that is quite out of date.


----------



## brycepowell

What about the kernel?


----------



## ThAbtO

The image has the whole drive contents. It just needs to be expanded, depending on size of drive. as per the instructions.


----------



## mossman1120

Would it be possible to get the image for a TCD652160. It was running version 11.0n.K1-01-2-652 last I checked before the drive died.

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## ThAbtO

mossman1120 said:


> Would it be possible to get the image for a TCD652160. It was running version 11.0n.K1-01-2-652 last I checked before the drive died.
> 
> Many thanks in advance!


You need to get a new drive (WD10EFRX or WD20EFRX). You can't use the same old drive as it has failed. It will be the same software version. It also requires you have lifetime Service subscription.


----------



## mossman1120

ThAbtO said:


> You need to get a new drive (WD10EFRX or WD20EFRX). You can't use the same old drive as it has failed. It will be the same software version. It also requires you have lifetime Service subscription.


The device does have lifetime service on it. I ordered a new drive, a Seagate Iron Wolf 1TB CMR. Does it need to be a WD specifically? I can always cancel and order one of the suggested one.

Would it be possible to get the backup image and steps to clone from a restore image?

Many thanks!


----------



## ThAbtO

If its a 7200+ RPM drive, Tivo cannot use it.


----------



## mossman1120

ThAbtO said:


> If its a 7200+ RPM drive, Tivo cannot use it.


It is labeled as a 5900 RPM.

I assume the concern is one of power usage and heat generated for the fast class of drives?

I went with the Seagate because of all the funny business with the SMR Red drives and I have had good luck with Seagate in the past.


----------



## ThAbtO

Yes, the power supply has very little power to power a drive and if its exceeded, it will not boot up fully.


----------



## mossman1120

ThAbtO said:


> Yes, the power supply has very little power to power a drive and if its exceeded, it will not boot up fully.


So noted. Ill cancel my current order and go with the suggested Red. No reason to reinvent the wheel  Thanks for the points on the drive selection.


----------



## ThAbtO

mossman1120 said:


> So noted. Ill cancel my current order and go with the suggested Red. No reason to reinvent the wheel  Thanks for the points on the drive selection.


I will send you the image for the 652160 when you receive it.


----------



## mossman1120

ThAbtO said:


> I will send you the image for the 652160 when you receive it.


Great, thanks so much. Should show up tomorrow. Ill check back then.


----------



## mossman1120

ThAbtO said:


> I will send you the image for the 652160 when you receive it.


Yay my new drive showed up. Can't wait to get installed.


----------



## ThAbtO

mossman1120 said:


> Yay my new drive showed up. Can't wait to get installed.


Sent.


----------



## mossman1120

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.


Worked like a charm. Thanks for the help.


----------



## mossman1120

Wanted to follow. After a day or so the Tivo seems to randomly freeze while watching TV. Might be an indication something else is failing or might be some magic I can do to clear that up?


----------



## ThAbtO

The power supply capacitors is a common issue and recommended to replace all of them.
I also hope you had used a new drive such as WD10EFRX or WD20EFRX.


----------



## mossman1120

ThAbtO said:


> The power supply capacitors is a common issue and recommended to replace all of them.
> I also hope you had used a new drive such as WD10EFRX or WD20EFRX.


I did, I went with the 1 TB Red. Let me read up on the power caps.


----------



## ThAbtO

You can get a relatively new power supply from weaknees.com but its $100. Way more then just replacing the capacitors. 
If you do not have the ability, find an electronics repair shop. Google electronics repair and include your zip code.


----------



## mossman1120

ThAbtO said:


> You can get a relatively new power supply from weaknees.com but its $100. Way more then just replacing the capacitors.
> If you do not have the ability, find an electronics repair shop. Google electronics repair and include your zip code.


Can the board be swapped with a PC PSU?


----------



## ThAbtO

They are not the same. A PC PS is an enclosed protected power supply, but the Tivo is unenclosed and unprotected. The power connectors may also be different.


----------



## mossman1120

ThAbtO said:


> They are not the same. A PC PS is an enclosed protected power supply, but the Tivo is unenclosed and unprotected. The power connectors may also be different.


So noted, ill open it up and see if any caps look bad. Thanks for that tip.


----------



## ThAbtO

Capacitors may not always show bulged or leaking to indicate failure, better to get all replaced.


----------



## ToTheMoon!

Hello, any chance I can get a copy of the TCD746320 image?


----------



## ggieseke

ToTheMoon! said:


> Hello, any chance I can get a copy of the TCD746320 image?


Sent.


----------



## TeaVeeJunkie198

Hello everyone, I was switching from cable to antenna using my TCD 652160, when this landed me in a guide setup S03 error loop. I don't care to save any recording, just restore the TiVo. Would a TCD652160 image help get me out of this? Could someone please send me a image copy, much appreciated. Also, are there any KS codes for this model that might fix instead? I see a KS 76543210 code discussed on here that might, but not sure if it works for this model. thanks for any info


----------



## ThAbtO

TeaVeeJunkie198 said:


> Hello everyone, I was switching from cable to antenna using my TCD 652160, when this landed me in a guide setup S03 error loop. I don't care to save any recording, just restore the TiVo. Would a TCD652160 image help get me out of this? Could someone please send me a image copy, much appreciated. Also, are there any KS codes for this model that might fix instead? I see a KS 76543210 code discussed on here that might, but not sure if it works for this model. thanks for any info


Error S03 is Tivo's way of saying it timed out trying to clear out old data. Give it a few days with out network connection, and keep trying to make Tivo connections without.


----------



## dervari

Getting the GSOD after a power outage and want to try re-imaging. Any chance I could get the TiVo HD (TCD652160) image?

Much obliged.


----------



## ThAbtO

dervari said:


> Getting the GSOD after a power outage and want to try re-imaging. Any chance I could get the TiVo HD (TCD652160) image?
> 
> Much obliged.


Its common for the capacitors in the power supply to get hosed due to age and surges. Get them changed out first. Google Electronics repair and your location.


----------



## dervari

ThAbtO said:


> Its common for the capacitors in the power supply to get hosed due to age and surges. Get them changed out first. Google Electronics repair and your location.


That's next. There is nothing that I really need to keep so I wanted to try a re-image first since it's less intrusive.


----------



## ThAbtO

You should get the power supply addressed first, it can cause more problems down the road.


----------



## Powercntrl

I've been trying to resurrect my dead TCD652160 with lifetime sub, as my HdHomeRun Connect Duo just got hit by lightning. I've got a Seagate 1TB SkyHawk, and replaced the power supply. Only snag is that I can't find my backup image. If anyone could point me in the right direction to get my new drive imaged, I'd greatly appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## ThAbtO

Powercntrl said:


> I've been trying to resurrect my dead TCD652160 with lifetime sub, as my HdHomeRun Connect Duo just got hit by lightning. I've got a Seagate 1TB SkyHawk, and replaced the power supply. Only snag is that I can't find my backup image. If anyone could point me in the right direction to get my new drive imaged, I'd greatly appreciate it. Thanks!


Sent.

I am not sure if that drive will work or not, with the meager power supply.


----------



## etrader99

I think my old 160G HD on my Tivo 3 died. Instant Cake links I used years ago all seem to be dead now. Does anyone have an image for TCD652160? 

Super grateful if someone has it.

Cheers!


----------



## ThAbtO

etrader99 said:


> Does anyone have an image for TCD652160?


Sent.


----------



## AbsentTiVoter

Hi, me too! I am looking for the image for TCD652160.
Thanks in advance


----------



## ThAbtO

AbsentTiVoter said:


> Hi, me too! I am looking for the image for TCD652160.
> Thanks in advance


Sent.


----------



## HowHH

Image needed for TCD652160. The original drive lasted a long time but now time to replace. Trying to keep that old unit going. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ThAbtO

HowHH said:


> Image needed for TCD652160. The original drive lasted a long time but now time to replace. Trying to keep that old unit going. Thanks in advance.


Sent.


----------



## gelbraen

Hello! I would love to get the images for these models if they are available:
TCD746320
TCD748000

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ggieseke

gelbraen said:


> Hello! I would love to get the images for these models if they are available:
> TCD746320
> TCD748000
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Do those boxes have active subscriptions, and what size hard drives do they have?


----------



## gelbraen

ggieseke said:


> Do those boxes have active subscriptions, and what size hard drives do they have?


Hi, the TCD748000 has a 1tb drive and does have a lifetime sub. The TCD746320 has a 1.5tb drive and we think it has lifetime (bought it used, with a bad hd...)
Thanks!


----------



## ggieseke

gelbraen said:


> Hi, the TCD748000 has a 1tb drive and does have a lifetime sub. The TCD746320 has a 1.5tb drive and we think it has lifetime (bought it used, with a bad hd...)
> Thanks!


Sent. I don't have any images for 1.5TB drives, so they're both for 1TB.


----------



## gelbraen

ggieseke said:


> Sent. I don't have any images for 1.5TB drives, so they're both for 1TB.


Thank you so much. Size isn't an issue -- just happy to have them!


----------



## Jmartz

Hi, I am trying to bring my TCD652160 back to life. I need the 2tb disk image and windows software.

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## ThAbtO

Jmartz said:


> Hi, I am trying to bring my TCD652160 back to life. I need the 2tb disk image and windows software.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jeff


Does it still have a Tivo Service subscription? Otherwise, its pointless to send an image.


----------



## Jmartz

Yes it does have lifetime service and it is still active on my account as well as a second one that I'm going to work on next.


----------



## ThAbtO

Jmartz said:


> Hi, I am trying to bring my TCD652160 back to life. I need the 2tb disk image and windows software.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jeff


Sent.


----------



## Jmartz

Thank you


----------



## cap_sk8

Greetings-

Looking for an image for the TCD652160 & TCD746320. Any assistance would be appreciated !


----------



## ThAbtO

cap_sk8 said:


> Looking for an image for the TCD652160


Sent.


----------



## cap_sk8

Great. Thank you for quick reply.

Can the image be used for both or is there a different image for the TCD746320 ? Thanks.


----------



## ThAbtO

cap_sk8 said:


> is there a different image for the TCD746320 ?


You need a different image, I can't provide.


----------



## ggieseke

cap_sk8 said:


> Greetings-
> 
> Looking for an image for the TCD652160 & TCD746320. Any assistance would be appreciated !


TCD746320 image sent.


----------



## cap_sk8

ThAbtO & ggieseke. Thank you for the images. Got my 2 old TIvo's running again.


----------



## dgavenda

Can I get an image (mfstool version/.bak) for TCD652160 too?


----------



## ThAbtO

Predator68 said:


> I'm looking for an image to build a new drive for a TCD652160
> 
> please & thank you


Duplicate request.


----------



## Predator68

ThAbtO said:


> Duplicate request.


thank you!

also, the winmfs link says I don't have access?


----------



## ThAbtO

Predator68 said:


> thank you!
> 
> also, the winmfs link says I don't have access?


Link's updated.


----------



## Megistias

My TiVo HD TCD652160 gets stuck on the "Powering UP" screen when I try to boot it. HD is a WD Green WD20EURX-57T0FY1 that must be at least 5 years old. It spins up and appears to pass MacOS Disk Utility SMART test. Corrupted perhaps?

In any case, could someone do an old man a favor and provide an image I can use to restore/replace my HD so that I'm back in business, please? It's football season and She Who Must Be Obeyed gets TV priority when her Buckeyes are playing.


----------



## ThAbtO

Megistias said:


> My TiVo HD TCD652160 gets stuck on the "Powering UP" screen when I try to boot it. HD is a WD Green WD20EURX-57T0FY1 that must be at least 5 years old. It spins up and appears to pass MacOS Disk Utility SMART test. Corrupted perhaps?
> 
> In any case, could someone do an old man a favor and provide an image I can use to restore/replace my HD so that I'm back in business, please? It's football season and She Who Must Be Obeyed gets TV priority when her Buckeyes are playing.


Most likely the power supply capacitors are at fault and not providing enough power to boot up and need to be replaced. Replacing the entire power supply is not a wise option as the replacement may be just as old.


----------



## Megistias

ThAbtO said:


> Most likely the power supply capacitors are at fault and not providing enough power to boot up and need to be replaced. Replacing the entire power supply is not a wise option as the replacement may be just as old.


Understood. I'll look into getting the PS capacitors replaced. Thank you.


----------



## TiVoLife

Hi, is it possible to get the image for TCD652160 as well as the utility to copy to a new drive. Looks like my drive died. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ThAbtO

TiVoLife said:


> Hi, is it possible to get the image for TCD652160 as well as the utility to copy to a new drive. Looks like my drive died. Thanks in advance.


Sent.


----------



## TiVoLife

Great, thank you. I'll give it a try. I'd hate to lose the life-time subscription on this unit.


----------



## jlund.kansas

Hi, is it possible to get the image for TCD746320 as well as the utility to copy to a new drive. Looks like my drive died. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ggieseke

jlund.kansas said:


> Hi, is it possible to get the image for TCD746320 as well as the utility to copy to a new drive. Looks like my drive died. Thanks in advance.


What size is the replacement drive? I have pre-expanded images ranging from the factory 320GB up to 4TB.


----------



## jlund.kansas

I will put in a 1TB HD.

Thks.


----------



## ggieseke

jlund.kansas said:


> I will put in a 1TB HD.
> 
> Thks.


Sent.


----------



## TivoTime11

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.


Hello, my drive crashed. Can I please get the image and tool for installing for Premiere TDC746320. Thank you!!


----------



## ggieseke

TivoTime11 said:


> Hello, my drive crashed. Can I please get the image and tool for installing for Premiere TDC746320. Thank you!!


What size is the replacement drive?


----------



## TivoTime11

ggieseke said:


> What size is the replacement drive?


Same size as the crashed drive, 320gb. I want to replace it with a new drive to keep the Tivo going.


----------



## ggieseke

TivoTime11 said:


> Same size as the crashed drive, 320gb. I want to replace it with a new drive to keep the Tivo going.


Image sent. Use DvrBARS to restore it.


----------



## TivoTime11

ggieseke said:


> Image sent. Use DvrBARS to restore it.


Thank you for the image. DvrBARS worked fine and the image was successfully installed on the hard drive, When I installed the drive in the Tivo and powered up I got flashing lights. Is it possible I missed a step? Does anything need to be done to the drive before or after the image is applied? I am using a Windows desktop to burn the image.

I am attempting to install the image on another drive as a test to rule out the drive possibly being bad,

Thanks


----------



## ggieseke

TivoTime11 said:


> Thank you for the image. DvrBARS worked fine and the image was successfully installed on the hard drive, When I installed the drive in the Tivo and powered up I got flashing lights. Is it possible I missed a step? Does anything need to be done to the drive before or after the image is applied? I am using a Windows desktop to burn the image.
> 
> I am attempting to install the image on another drive as a test to rule out the drive possibly being bad,
> 
> Thanks


The flashing lights usually indicate a bad drive or connection to the motherboard. Once the DvrBARS restore is complete the drive is ready to install in the TiVo. Don't try to look at it with Disk Manager, as letting Windows 'initialize' the disk would corrupt it. The TiVo file system is proprietary.


----------



## TivoTime11

ggieseke said:


> The flashing lights usually indicate a bad drive or connection to the motherboard. Once the DvrBARS restore is complete the drive is ready to install in the TiVo. Don't try to look at it with Disk Manager, as letting Windows 'initialize' the disk would corrupt it. The TiVo file system is proprietary.


Thanks! I learned quite a bit from this journey. I think in this case I have an issue that won't quit, and that is the S02 error. I installed the image on 2 different drives (one of them being the original drive that I thought was bad). Both drives started the guided setup (I chose antennae since I won't have cable). When the Loading function got to 99% it failed with S02. Any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## jmbach

TivoTime11 said:


> Thanks! I learned quite a bit from this journey. I think in this case I have an issue that won't quit, and that is the S02 error. I installed the image on 2 different drives (one of them being the original drive that I thought was bad). Both drives started the guided setup (I chose antennae since I won't have cable). When the Loading function got to 99% it failed with S02. Any suggestions are appreciated.


Look here for a suggested resolution.


----------



## TivoTime11

jmbach said:


> Look here for a suggested resolution.


Thank you for that suggestion. I did see the knowledge base article last week and I let the Tivo spin for 2 days and still no joy. I tried some of the kickstart utilities with no success. The drives I am using are brand new image builds. Since I am still going through guided setup I can't so anything else on the OS. Is it possible there is a hardware issue?


----------



## TivoTime11

T


TivoTime11 said:


> Thank you for that suggestion. I did see the knowledge base article last week and I let the Tivo spin for 2 days and still no joy. I tried some of the kickstart utilities with no success. The drives I am using are brand new image builds. Since I am still going through guided setup I can't so anything else on the OS. Is it possible there is a hardware issue?


Turns out I have a TCD652160 Tivo that is stuck at the Powering Up screen. I want to try to image the drive. I will be using a 320gb drive as a replacement. Please provide the image when you have a moment. Thank you


----------



## TivoTime11

ggieseke said:


> Image sent. Use DvrBARS to restore it.


Hello ggieseke, A friend gave me a dead Tivo HD TCD652160. I was able to change 5 bloated capacitors and now the unit powers on. It is stuck at the Powering Up screen. Most people post that the HD may be bad. I would like to reimage the 160gb drive and I also have a 320gb drive I can try. If you would kindly provide the image I will use DvrBARS to install. Thank You


----------



## ggieseke

TivoTime11 said:


> Hello ggieseke, A friend gave me a dead Tivo HD TCD652160. I was able to change 5 bloated capacitors and now the unit powers on. It is stuck at the Powering Up screen. Most people post that the HD may be bad. I would like to reimage the 160gb drive and I also have a 320gb drive I can try. If you would kindly provide the image I will use DvrBARS to install. Thank You


I don't have any current Series 3 DvrBARS images, but some other people like @ThAbtO have WinMFS images.


----------



## Nobft

Can I please have the image for the TiVo Series 2 or 1? I would like a standalone version of the TiVo image.


----------



## ThAbtO

Nobft said:


> Can I please have the image for the TiVo Series 2 or 1? I would like a standalone version of the TiVo image.


They are model specific and we do not randomly send out images.


----------



## Joseph A Albanese

I am in the same boat, needing a tcd652160 image and a copy of winMFS. Thanks for all your support.


----------



## ThAbtO

Joseph A Albanese said:


> I am in the same boat, needing a tcd652160 image and a copy of winMFS. Thanks for all your support.


Sent. No personal messages please.


----------



## DocAhh

I am in need of a tcd652160 image and a copy of winMFS. After 12 years, the drive had died (just spins). Thanks for your support.


----------



## ThAbtO

DocAhh said:


> I am in need of a tcd652160 image and a copy of winMFS. After 12 years, the drive had died (just spins). Thanks for your support.


Sent. You also would need to check the power supply capacitors and get them replaced. Its common for them to fail after all these years and not supply enough power for the board and drive.


----------



## maxmin

Hi All. I am needing an image for TCD652160. I have an image that I have used before but for some reason I am now getting an error "Not a valid backup file". I am using WinMFS Beta Build 9.3f in administrator mode. It looks like I might have wacked the image file I had. It shows no size.

Thanks in advance.

Update: I found the old email with the link. I am downloading now. Thanks for keeping this support avenue open.

Update 2: I keep getting this error "Error writing media inode 1" I seem to recall this error before but don't remember the fix. Any help appreciated.

Update 3: Had to remove partition on HD. Was able to write image. Still in boot loop so going to try the capacitors.


----------

